# Water / Electricity Connection



## michrog (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi, I wondered if anyone can help.

I have a property nr.Vila Nova de Poiares. It's been empty for quite sometime and at one time I did have Water & Electricity connected. Originally my Lawyer arranged the connection for me and was paying my bills through funds she had of mine but this was back in 2007, eventually the funds ran out and the property sat empty and I assume they utility companies cut me off. I would like to get it sorted now and set up 'properly' this time. I've spoken to Millenium Bank about getting a bank account to set up a direct debit etc. but I have no idea how / where or who to speak to about the Electricity & water connection. Currently I'm in the UK but want to visit & ideally I'd like it to be working so I can stay there.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Without wishing to paint a gloomy picture this is not going to be easy or quick. You need firstly to sort out the original contract + pay fines and penalties. Then you need to set up a new one as they will almost certainly not allow a simple 're connection'. You will need to have all the documentation, and the very latest licences and certification for the property in order to apply for the new connections. There are agents and property management companies around that will take this on for a fee if you don't fancy doing it and it will certainly take a while to sort out.

Check that the providers didn't already put a 'penhora' (lien) for any debts they may have against the property. You can't re sell until that is cleared.


----------



## michrog (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. I think I'm more confused now  I'm not sure where to start or how to find a company that could sort it out for me. Foolishly I thought it would be straightforward. :confused2:


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

MrBife said:


> Without wishing to paint a gloomy picture this is not going to be easy or quick. You need firstly to sort out the original contract + pay fines and penalties. Then you need to set up a new one as they will almost certainly not allow a simple 're connection'. You will need to have all the documentation, and the very latest licences and certification for the property in order to apply for the new connections. There are agents and property management companies around that will take this on for a fee if you don't fancy doing it and it will certainly take a while to sort out.
> 
> Check that the providers didn't already put a 'penhora' (lien) for any debts they may have against the property. You can't re sell until that is cleared.


The debt for essential services such as electricity, water and telephone prescribe after six months. If the supplier doesnot have a court order and a lien against the property, they do not have the right to try and collect old debts. They probably could insist on a deposit due to the history. However, if they do try to recover these old debts, you must invoke the prescription.
If they do have a lien, you only solution is to pay it off - should have been defended at the time the legal process was going through the system.


----------



## michrog (Nov 25, 2015)

TonyJ1 said:


> The debt for essential services such as electricity, water and telephone prescribe after six months. If the supplier doesnot have a court order and a lien against the property, they do not have the right to try and collect old debts. They probably could insist on a deposit due to the history. However, if they do try to recover these old debts, you must invoke the prescription.
> If they do have a lien, you only solution is to pay it off - should have been defended at the time the legal process was going through the system.



Thanks for this. Could you tell me how I would know if there is a Court order or Lien against the property? The last time I was there (and collected my post) was 2013, there was nothing 'official' looking.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

You need to obtain a property registration extract from the local deeds office (conservatória do registo predial).


----------



## michrog (Nov 25, 2015)

TonyJ1 said:


> You need to obtain a property registration extract from the local deeds office (conservatória do registo predial).


Ok, thanks. I've found a website and have emailed them. How do they usually notify you that they have put a lien for any debts against the property?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

michrog said:


> Ok, thanks. I've found a website and have emailed them. How do they usually notify you that they have put a lien for any debts against the property?


Registered letter to the address that was on the original contract - maybe this was the lady lawyer ? Start with her - unless of course you didn't pay her either  In Portugal these things have a habit of coming back full circle !


----------

